# Twist before or after serving?



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

All the top builders either twist,stretch server or stretch, twist, serve. I would be curious to see who does it which way. I personally twist, stretch, serve.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

and too see who twists under tension and who doesnt, i know some dont


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I twist , stretch , serve ...


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Twist , stretch , serve, works for me and have no peep rotation.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I stretch, twist , serve. I dont use any tension while I twist either.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Twist under tension , stretch , serve, end results no peep rotation.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds like an exercise...twist stretch serve 1 2 3 .... lol


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

of the ones that didnt post who twists under tension and who doesnt???


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We twist under tension.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Bow pro said:


> I stretch, twist , serve. I dont use any tension while I twist either.


same same


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I should probably clarify , when i first start twisting there is only the amount of pressure on the string that I generate on it when moving the end of the jig for twisting. But as I twist the poundage rises as the string shortens and by the time I get the amount of twists in it that I want there is anywhere from 175-200 lbs tension on the string.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> I twist , stretch , serve ...


I start out with around 100 lbs , it goes up as you twist


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Spotshooter2 said:


> I should probably clarify , when i first start twisting there is only the amount of pressure on the string that I generate on it when moving the end of the jig for twisting. But as I twist the poundage rises as the string shortens and by the time I get the amount of twists in it that I want there is anywhere from 175-200 lbs tension on the string.


same here!


----------



## okarcher1 (Dec 14, 2002)

ditto


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Since I make the Little Jon, I will elaborate some. First, sometimes you are limited by what your equipment is capable of. I like to say the Little Jon is made to build a string under tension. Why is this necessary? It is basically necssary to maintain consistancy. Keeping the string strands as straight as possible during the assembly process will only increase consistancy. I applied loop servings with the tag ends secure under at least 150# of tension. The string is then stretched with the tag ends secure. This assures that the tension is working on individual strands to equalize all. Then I twist under tension. I use seperators to insure that the string twists from the center outwards. The individual colors are burnished before twisting and the string is burnished after it is twisted. Serving is also done under tension to help avoid peep sight rotational problems. After the string has been twisted, tension can be added or lowered to see if the string is stable before and during the serving process.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

I think we see a few different ways to get the job done and final result is a string with no serving seperation or peep rotation, since a few are doing differnt ways with great success, I guess its down to what you choose to do yourself. im kinda shocked at the different ways to get the job done, i havent tried alot myself but kinda good info on what really works and doesnt here


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

I am new to string building, so I am still learning a lot from the helpful string makers here. I am putting my laid up strands on my stretcher, after I serve the loops with the tag ends. On the stretcher, I get the string to about 150 pounds and burnish the separated bundles. I then start to twist. Once I remove the separaters, I increase the tension to 300 pounds and take a measurement. I may add a twist or two to fine tune the dimension. After a non-specific period between 30 minutes and overnight (depending on my schedule) I add the servings. If nothing else, the few strings and cables that I have made so far look good! I am hoping to get some more shooting time this weekend to see how my servings hold up.

cricman


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I wondered the same thing when I started making strings but if you think about it you would probably never get away with serving a string with no twist and then trying to twist it 40-50 times. A string doesn't twist well when served, most of your twist would just go to the unserved areas only for a royal mess. That why it is important to get your lengths perfect by twisting then serve, you can fine tune a twist or 2 after it's on the bow. BTW...I twist, stretch, serve.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Cricman, don't take your measurements for string length at 300 lbs, it is supposed to be at 100 lbs. Another thing is after you have all your stretching and serving done don't check for final length until at least 12 hours after you have taken the tension off the string. When I am done serving and stretching a string at 300 lbs tension I will back the tension down to 100 lbs and take a reading and if the length is running an 1/8 long at that time , I know that the next day the string will be down to the factory specs when measured at 100 lbs after the string has relaxed for 12 hours. This is with 452X material, the material you are using may yield different results. When I build strings for myself or others I will not put them on the same day I build them since the strings need that time to relax.


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Cricman, don't take your measurements for string length at 300 lbs, it is supposed to be at 100 lbs. Another thing is after you have all your stretching and serving done don't check for final length until at least 12 hours after you have taken the tension off the string. When I am done serving and stretching a string at 300 lbs tension I will back the tension down to 100 lbs and take a reading and if the length is running an 1/8 long at that time , I know that the next day the string will be down to the factory specs when measured at 100 lbs after the string has relaxed for 12 hours. This is with 452X material, the material you are using may yield different results. When I build strings for myself or others I will not put them on the same day I build them since the strings need that time to relax.


That's essentially what I'm doing. I'm not looking for the factory length when I measure at 300 pounds, but a slightly longer length, so when I get done, I have enough wiggle room to add a few twists to align my peep sight. Since I'm basically making "practice" strings that I am expecting to have short lifespans during my "apprenticeship", I opted to start with a less expensive material; Fast Flight Plus. I can use it on my recurve and compound bows. I do rush to get them on the bow, and I should probably slow that part of my process down. I am going to make a set this weekend for a Hoyt, so I will slow myself down a bit and not rush the final stages. Thanks for the info!

cricman


----------



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a couple thoughts. Stretching before serving the ends might help to get more even tension on the individual strands. Sounds logical to me but I don't know if it works that way. Twisting without tension lets the colors mix together and you don't want that. How much tension do you put on your serving jig. I have used a set of small scales and try to put 6 pounds on the jig. I also serve in the same direction that the string has been twisted. Snowed in, nothing to do, just rambling.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Twist under tension, stretch, serve.


----------



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

Twist under tension, stretch, serve.


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, for clarification, what is the functional difference between the tension weight during the twist and stretch? I assume that most are stretching up to the 300 pound standard. Is the tension ya'll use during the twisting process significantly less? What weight are ya'll looking for at the beginning of the twisting phase? I do what Spotshooter2 does; the string comes off of the jig and goes on the stretcher, i tighten it up to about 150 pounds, burnish the separated bundles, and begin twisting. When i get to my target number of twists, I adjust the tension (usually adding) to get the twisted string up to 300 pounds for at least 20-30 minutes. I do take a measurement, but just to see where I am at. I serve and then lower the tension back to 100 pounds and measure again. After some helpful guidance, I mow hang the strings to relax overnight before I get them on my bow. 

Still learning,

cricman


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Cricman, don't take your measurements for string length at 300 lbs, it is supposed to be at 100 lbs. Another thing is after you have all your stretching and serving done don't check for final length until at least 12 hours after you have taken the tension off the string. When I am done serving and stretching a string at 300 lbs tension I will back the tension down to 100 lbs and take a reading and if the length is running an 1/8 long at that time , I know that the next day the string will be down to the factory specs when measured at 100 lbs after the string has relaxed for 12 hours. This is with 452X material, the material you are using may yield different results. When I build strings for myself or others I will not put them on the same day I build them since the strings need that time to relax.


This might explain why all of the strings I bought off a certain string maker ( I am not naming names so dont ask) were always a 1/2" too short.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

miwettig said:


> Just started making strings and have seen several answers. After the loop ends are made what is the sequence? Stretch-serve-twist or twist-serve-stretch or stretch- twist-serve??


Neither of your options is correct. Twist-stretch-serve would be the way to do it.


----------



## randerz111 (Jan 31, 2005)

serve whit 300 lbs? or 100 lbs?
how long under 300 lbs of tension


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

2x

How long are you supposed to keep the string under 300 lb. of tension?



randerz111 said:


> serve whit 300 lbs? or 100 lbs?
> how long under 300 lbs of tension


----------



## randerz111 (Jan 31, 2005)

that time should be 300 lbs of tension?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

30min at 300 should be all you need


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Twist under tension , stretch , serve, end results no peep rotation.


Same here.


----------



## randerz111 (Jan 31, 2005)

My question. serve under 300 lbs or 100 lbs


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have my jig set at 100# just long enough to get my loops closed and then I crank it up to 300#.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i twist under 90#s of tention and let set for 2 hours check the length then serve! then i raise the tention to 120#s and let it set over night , ad twist if nessary to achieve factory specks, put it on the bow and shoot it,have little if any problems with peep rotation.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

randerz111 said:


> My question. serve under 300 lbs or 100 lbs


 serve at 300 lbs.


----------

